# Lazy Susan_2



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

After I completed my first Lazy Susan for my daughter, my sister commented that she would also like one before next Christmas. ha ha ha

As we are going to house sit for my brother in September, I thought I had better get a move on and leave it at his house for my sister to collect from there.

Went to the Men's Shed today and put the pine boards through the thickness planer.

When I got home, I selected some contrasting timber ( Jarrah and Mountain Ash) and laid out a pattern.

Skimmed the first few boards with the No 6 and glued a couple of the boards together.

Picture 1 - the layout
Picture 2 - Skimming the boards
Picture 3 - the first glue up.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

*Mens Shed are a great organization for blokes of all ages.*

Great to see who've got a good Mens Shed close by to help get the job done.
Mens Sheds Men's Sheds AMSA Australian Men's Shed Asscociation
Looking forward to the finished product James.
Thanks for the photos.
Cheers, crowie


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James, what is that strange looking tool on the bench with shavings sticking out?


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice to see the "elbow grease" planer still in use. I still prefer it to the electric planer for small jobs.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> James, what is that strange looking tool on the bench with shavings sticking out?


Harry, Harry, Harry.

Take the fuses out of you shed power board, go into the shed, and make something.....LOL.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

harrysin said:


> James, what is that strange looking tool on the bench with shavings sticking out?


Its a butter curler...............:lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Being serious for a moment, I do admire people who still have hand tool skills, I lost mine years ago when I went in for power tools.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Being serious for a moment, I do admire people who still have hand tool skills......


Same here, Harry. I am still developing my skills, both power and non-power...

PS I knew that you knew it was not a butter curler......VBG....

PPS still gluing up the various strips of timber at the moment...


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Same here, Harry. I am still developing my skills, both power and non-power...
> 
> PS I knew that you knew it was not a butter curler......VBG....
> 
> PPS still gluing up the various strips of timber at the moment...


I agree, there is something special about using hand tools that a machine will never be able to replace.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

And it takes as much time to set up a plane correctly as it does to set up the router table....(at least for me).


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I like the looks of the planer and still try and do alot of things by hand as it just feels better and right, but power tools are getting used more and more due to time and quickness


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Oziray said:


> I agree, there is something special about using hand tools that a machine will never be able to replace.....


One of the things I like about hand tools is the lack of noise, and for a lot of one-off type jobs I find they are a lot quicker than power tools due to their simplicity. You also get a better feel of what is happening with the job. I love my screw gun, but if I suspect a problem I will screw by hand - less likely to tear out a screw hole etc. etc.

Darryl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Oh dear......*

I have partly glued up the two sections of the lazy susan base and went to planes the section to the same thickness....

This is what came out of my thickness planer?????

I will take them to the Men's Shed on Wednesday to see if I can salvage them...

:bad:


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

How large is this lazy Samuel going to be? I like the look of the woods.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*How wide/*



The Warthog said:


> How large is this lazy Samuel going to be? I like the look of the woods.


The plan is to make the top 400mm across.

The one I bought some years ago and inspired me to make one was all one timber.

I am using up some of my scrap bin to make this one and I do like the look of the contrasting timbers.


----------

